# Anyone else(women) in their prime? High sex drive!



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Anyone here also in their prime of mega high sex drive? 

This is driving me absolutely NUTS! I've been battling a couple health issues, so our intimacy has been a little modified, but I can't seem to get enough! How do you deal with it? My hubby is loving it, but I still want more.LOL. I'd be happy 2-3 times in a day. He's been great and we are intimate about 6 days out of the week. I don't want to be pushy and have him perform under any pressure. My hubby always has put my needs before his.

I'd get the good ol vibrator out, but it's not the same and there's no passion. I love kissing and being close. Right now hubby is gone, but he knows when he gets home I'm ready. My drive is so high I'm even dreaming about being intimate with my hubby.

Anyone else with me? Or am I alone on here?

I really don't know how you men deal with this most your life. This started approx 6 months ago and I hope it stays like this for a long time. It really has brought my husband and I closer as a couple. We both have a deep desire for each other. I'm so grateful my husband has the same feelings towards me as I do him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Anyone here also in their prime of mega high sex drive?
> 
> This is driving me absolutely NUTS! I've been battling a couple health issues, so our intimacy has been a little modified, but I can't seem to get enough! How do you deal with it? My hubby is loving it, but I still want more.LOL. I'd be happy 2-3 times in a day. He's been great and we are intimate about 6 days out of the week. I don't want to be pushy and have him perform under any pressure. My hubby always has put my needs before his.
> 
> I'd get the good ol vibrator out, but it's not the same and there's no passion. I love kissing and being close. Right now hubby is gone, but he knows when he gets home I'm ready. My drive is so high I'm even dreaming about being intimate with my hubby.
> 
> Anyone else with me? Or am I alone on here?
> 
> I really don't know how you men deal with this most your life. This started approx 6 months ago and I hope it stays like this for a long time. It really has brought my husband and I closer as a couple. We both have a deep desire for each other. I'm so grateful my husband has the same feelings towards me as I do him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 No you are definitley not alone!! I blame mine on hormonal changes after my hysterectomy...perhaps just the freedom of not worrying about getting pregnant? I'm not sure the cause but since I had low drive during my entire first marriage I am like you...enjoying every moment and not wanting it to stop! The emotional benefits of improved intimacy and deepened desire are truly fulfilling.


----------



## SunnyT

I'm with ya! 

For 23 years.... it was once a week...not ever enough for me. Then he became EX, met new H..... and for the last 6 years its been at LEAST every day, if not more. I am in love, in lust, and hope it lasts a long long time!!!! I'm 49, H 55 and every time is more awesome than the last!


----------



## Prodigal

JMO, but thank God, no. My sex drive got me into several relationships that were sexually fantastic, but left much to be desired in all other areas.


----------



## CarolinaGirl

Omg me too! I am 32 and its been about the last 12 months or so. I walk around acutely aware of my "nether-regions" lol! It is like this all the time, but when I'm ovulating I'm like a sex-pirranha . If y'all don't mind, how old are you ladies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovinmyhubby223

I’m 42 and my drive shot through the roof about a year and a half ago. The only problem is now hubby (48) is having ED issues and usually doesn’t last more than 5 minutes. Very Frustrating! We do get a decent session in about twice a month but it’s not enough. I’ve spent so much on batteries I might as well own stock in Energizer.


----------



## cam44

question for you ladies ... is your sex drive high because you are so in love with your man or is it strictly phsyical. I'm asking because my wife who is still breast feeding our 7month old daughter rarely wants sex and I must initiate it. We probably have it once every 3 weeks and I start out giving her lots of oral, so she climaxes 2 or 3 times -- I make sure she's well taken care of every time, but she just has no interest. She is also low on sleep but I'm wondering if she would feel more interested in sex if I did everything possible to make her feel more loving to me ... I'm wondering if our love was stronger if it might spike her sex drive ?!?!?!


----------



## SunnyT

If her sleep were caught up.... that might spike her sex drive. For new moms, especially those who are breastfeeding.... its TIRING. Period. 

HELP her more.... and treat her like a goddess.... (NOT like a mom)... and her sex drive MIGHT spike.

Some new moms have a hard time handling sex and baby and hubby and life....


----------



## cloudwithleggs

*cam44*

I have always had a high sex drive the only time it lowers is when i am breast feeding. Strictly physical.

don't forget when you are breast feeding oxytocin is being released every time you feed, so when orgasm happens to a breast feeding woman milk is also let down.

i think it may get back to normal once breast feeding stops, ouch can't believe i said that, don't forget the baby is more important.

I stopped feeding my baby at 18 months which last october/november.


----------



## DanF

> I really don't know how you men deal with this most your life.


Most of us, not well!:rofl:

Congrats.
My wife is 50 and has more of a sex drive now than ever. I am enjoying the Hell out of it. But it's not just sex, we both want to cuddle, talk, make love, just be together all the time and it is awesome!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> but I can't seem to get enough! How do you deal with it? My hubby is loving it, but I still want more.LOL. I'd be happy 2-3 times in a day.


 You know my story. Every now & then a woman comes here & she sounds just like I was for a time. How did I handle it -fight with my husband sometimes when I wanted more. There wouldn't have been any fights if he could have done me 3 times a day. Ha ha 

He knew everytime I got pi**y what I wanted. He tried his darnest. I added to the issue by questioning if he desired me cause he couldn't keep up! That was the hardest for me. 



> I don't want to be pushy and have him perform under any pressure. My hubby always has put my needs before his.


 I wasn't as good as you, I was a bit pushy, got aggressive even , but he didn't mind (I'm really not lying either) I learned through all of this he always LOVED me coming on to him and he likes the aggressiveness, makes hiim feel feircely desired -this may get old for some men, but not mine! He ate that up -which sure helped me feel better, cause I was naturally this way -during this time. I could relate to all those men who get frutrated & mad over "wanting it NOW"... that hormonal urgency. 



> I'd get the good ol vibrator out, but it's not the same and there's no passion. I love kissing and being close.


 It was during this time I bought myself my 1st Vibrator (didn't care for it at all) and dildo but my husband told me he only wanted me to use him. Which I loved hearing & felt the same. 



> I really don't know how you men deal with this most your life. This started approx 6 months ago and I hope it stays like this for a long time. It really has brought my husband and I closer as a couple. We both have a deep desire for each other. I'm so grateful my husband has the same feelings towards me as I do him.


 I felt exactly the same, thinking to myself, how in the world do those young boys in high school get any school work done ! ... My mind was seriously hi-jacked, I remember everything else seemed to become boring .... all I could think about was SEX SEX SEX, I started buying books, lingerie, flirting like mad. 

One day we was having a friend come later, I was thinking...If I don't get some sex in before he gets here... I am going to be pushing him to leave.... so I can go rape my husband.... so when husband walked through that door, I grabbed him, took him up in the bathroom, stripped him, gave him a BJ & got my "Fix" in right there....now I wouldn't be so antsy to push our friend out the door. This was all kinda new to my husband and he was like ....WOOOWWWW. 

That was alot of fun, I don't feel like that now --wish I did !!

I also had an abundance of energy, felt on top of the world-not a single ache or pain, I hardly needed to sleep, wet 24/7, my underarms needed clinical strength deoderant , even my temperature was hotter. It was clearly a Testosterone jump of some sort... throw a little dopamine in there & it is the hormonal mix for an addiction...MY Husband became my addiction!! Ha ha 

Crazy ride - Loved it - will never forget it -lasted 8 months long...2 yrs ago. Now I am back to normal, but I'll never be the same, and it has all been for the "good".


----------



## DanF

That last post by Simply Amorous reminded me of something. last week, the wife and I made mad, passionate, hot, monkey love about 10 a.m. After I rolled off the bed and crawled to the bathroom, I finally started to feel like I had knees again and wasn't dizzy anymore.
About 2 p.m., she headed to the store and told me, "Don't start drinking. I'm not finished with you yet."
It nearly killed me, but I was there for her...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

cam44 said:


> question for you ladies ... is your sex drive high because you are so in love with your man or is it strictly phsyical. I'm asking because my wife who is still breast feeding our 7month old daughter rarely wants sex and I must initiate it. We probably have it once every 3 weeks and I start out giving her lots of oral, so she climaxes 2 or 3 times -- I make sure she's well taken care of every time, but she just has no interest. She is also low on sleep but I'm wondering if she would feel more interested in sex if I did everything possible to make her feel more loving to me ... I'm wondering if our love was stronger if it might spike her sex drive ?!?!?!


It is hormonal in nature... when she quits breastfeeding, her drive should come back... read this: 

Don't Want Sex While Breastfeeding..? 5 Reasons For Your Low Libido When Nursing

Breastfeeding: breastfeeding and sex drive, sex, low sex drive


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> That last post by Simply Amorous reminded me of something. last week, the wife and I made mad, passionate, hot, monkey love about 10 a.m. After I rolled off the bed and crawled to the bathroom, I finally started to feel like I had knees again and wasn't dizzy anymore.
> About 2 p.m., she headed to the store and told me, "Don't start drinking. I'm not finished with you yet."
> It nearly killed me, but I was there for her...


 I'm jealous ....mine couldn't do it twice a day like that, unless he had some Vitamin V. I did manage to get him to do it 2 times though (in the morning & again at night - without meds) . I remember feeling "on top of the world " about that ... He is a lower Test man to begin with. 


Here is a little something I found on the net some time ago to describe this phenonemon ....when women become more horny than their men... 



> *Balance the seesaw*.
> 
> When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


----------



## Mrs. T

CarolinaGirl said:


> Omg me too! I am 32 and its been about the last 12 months or so. I walk around acutely aware of my "nether-regions" lol! It is like this all the time, but when I'm ovulating I'm like a sex-pirranha . If y'all don't mind, how old are you ladies?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Just turned 50...been like this for 10 years, which started shortly after my hysterectomy. It doesn't seem to be diminishing at all which is great, put I think part of that is because I am now in a happy relationship and sex and intimacy is something I seek out instead seeing it as a chore (unhappy first marriage). Mr. T brings out my best.


----------



## Mrs. T

cam44 said:


> question for you ladies ... is your sex drive high because you are so in love with your man or is it strictly phsyical. I'm asking because my wife who is still breast feeding our 7month old daughter rarely wants sex and I must initiate it. We probably have it once every 3 weeks and I start out giving her lots of oral, so she climaxes 2 or 3 times -- I make sure she's well taken care of every time, but she just has no interest. She is also low on sleep but I'm wondering if she would feel more interested in sex if I did everything possible to make her feel more loving to me ... I'm wondering if our love was stronger if it might spike her sex drive ?!?!?!


 cam44, it is a combination of things for me...hormonal changes started it...started me on a path of self exploration since at the time I was in a bad relationship and had sex two or three times a year (such a turn off to make love to an alocoholic, it just didn't work for me). Once I rediscovered the joy (with the help of an expensive but worthy toy) sex was on my mind every waking moment. Now that I am in a loving relationship my feelings of love and desire for my husband definitely make a difference. 
You have a young daughter, your wife is breastfeeding, lacking sleep and probably not feeling all that attractive at the moment. Her hormones are most likely still off balance from childbirth and breastfeeding so be patient with her. Do what you can to spoil her, help her out with the baby, see that she gets more sleep but I'd say most importantly let her know how much you desire her. It sounds like you are on the right track, continue to make her feel loved and wanted. :smthumbup:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

DanF said:


> Most of us, not well!:rofl:
> 
> Congrats.
> My wife is 50 and has more of a sex drive now than ever. I am enjoying the Hell out of it. But it's not just sex, we both want to cuddle, talk, make love, just be together all the time and it is awesome!


I agree it is awesome! It's good to hear your wife still feels that way at 50, I'm nearly 10 years from there and I do hope we are still this way then.. My hubby is enjoying it too. It took him by surprise at first. He asked if I was taking super vitamins that was giving me all this sexual energy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

SimplyAmorous said:


> I felt exactly the same, thinking to myself, how in the world do those young boys in high school get any school work done ! ... My mind was seriously hi-jacked, I remember everything else seemed to become boring .... all I could think about was SEX SEX SEX, I started buying books, lingerie, flirting like mad.
> 
> I also had an abundance of energy, felt on top of the world-not a single ache or pain, I hardly needed to sleep, wet 24/7, my underarms needed clinical strength deoderant , even my temperature was hotter. It was clearly a Testosterone jump of some sort... throw a little dopamine in there & it is the hormonal mix for an addiction...MY Husband became my addiction!! Ha ha
> 
> Crazy ride - Loved it - will never forget it -lasted 8 months long...2 yrs ago. Now I am back to normal, but I'll never be the same, and it has all been for the "good".


That's exactly how I feel! The flirtness wore of on him, he's flirting right back!

I've always had to use clinical strength deodorant over the years. Lately, I've noticed in increase use.

I do hope mine last longer then 8 months. We are at least 6 months into it already. I'd be crushed if it only lasted 2 more months.lol. I don't have as quite as much energy as you. Despite this recent health setback, I'm still ready to go 24/7! Hubby knows that I'm not finished with him this weekend. I told him so last night. Although, this last month I haven't been able to dress up for him. I'm lucky he still desires me in my flannel pj's. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## memyselfandi

I never had much of a sex drive in my 20's or 30's. Sex was sex and that was about it with my ex hubby. If we had it we had it..which was often as his sex drive was through the roof..but he never really "sent me to the stars"...LOL!!

Now that I'm in my late 40's..holy crap..my drive has gone through the roof and my sexy fiance unfortunatly at 44 has more interest in the internet than he does in our sex life.

I'm not fat..people have told me how beautiful I am..I can dress sexy..and he barely notices. I can't throw myself at him anymore without feeling like an idiot...and have made better friends with my B.O.B. (battery operated boyfriend..) when he's at work than I have when he's around.

He had some testosterone issues which he's addressed with his MD (which I give him total credit for). He told me at one time that he was worried about his weight (he's nuts..he's hot as hell to me!!)...and thus..whatever.

We're a fairly new couple that has waited nearly 15 years to finally be together and will soon be newlyweds. I'm just waiting for the time he can't wait to jump my bones all the time!!


----------



## CantePe

I've found (I'm 32) that since my thirties and since my tubal, which was a complete cut, tie and burn, I've sky rocketed for my sex drive.

I think about it all the time...at work, at home, in my sleep. I feel like I'm the only woman who has "wet dreams" so to speak (any other women ever go through that?).

Husband has dropped in sex drive (OMFG not happy about that) though when he is interested he's invested wholly and fully.

I think it's the fact that the good old girls (ovaries) of mine are failing early (estrogen levels dropping while testosterone rising or maybe staying the same but less estrogen). I'm in peri-menopause because of my tubal ligation. It killed the blood supply to the ovaries. It's called tubal ligation syndrome.

It sucks in some aspects, doesn't in others I suppose.


----------



## Mrs. T

CantePe said:


> I've found (I'm 32) that since my thirties and since my tubal, which was a complete cut, tie and burn, I've sky rocketed for my sex drive.
> 
> I think about it all the time...at work, at home, in my sleep. I feel like I'm the only woman who has "wet dreams" so to speak (any other women ever go through that?).
> 
> Husband has dropped in sex drive (OMFG not happy about that) though when he is interested he's invested wholly and fully.
> 
> I think it's the fact that the good old girls (ovaries) of mine are failing early (estrogen levels dropping while testosterone rising or maybe staying the same but less estrogen). I'm in peri-menopause because of my tubal ligation. It killed the blood supply to the ovaries. It's called tubal ligation syndrome.
> 
> It sucks in some aspects, doesn't in others I suppose.


 CantePe I have those dreams too and when I wake up I'm horny as can be. 
You mention that your husband has lost some of his drive. Men's testosterone levels begin to decline in their thirties. Maybe he should get it checked. You know first hand how hormonal changes can affect sex drive. It's kind of ironic that women's drive increase with age and the opposite for men. My husband had a problem with low T...I could walk naked in front of him and...nothing, kiss and fondle him...nothing, in fact he'd push me away. The only thing that seemed to work at the time was to get out my vibrator...I guess his ego wouldn't allow that. Anyway things have improved much since he got checked out and is being treated for low T. He still can't keep up with me but at least we have sex a couple times a week instead of once a month.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I do hope mine last longer then 8 months. We are at least 6 months into it already. I'd be crushed if it only lasted 2 more months.lol.


Let me correct this a little... when I say 8 months, I mean I was near addicted, I mean I would get MAD if I didn't get at least one sex episode in the day and push for more I was soooo antsy about it.. I remember lying there at night just watching the clock AFTER we had sex , just for morning so I could JUMP him again. I am sure you aren't THIS bad !! Ha ha 

It was probably a blessing this settled down for me... I was on some kind of SEX high, that is when I called it a "fix" , I even cared more about his LUST over his LOVE, I knew that was rather twisted, but I can't lie, that is how I "felt" during that time. 

I started taking some statins at around the 8th month period, and I noticed I started needing forplay again (coincidence or not ??) ... that was THE change... for those 8 months, I did not need a DROP of forplay... but after that was up, I still wanted alot of sex .....in fact we kept the exact same pace for the last 3 yrs-even though now I need as much forplay as he does.... our drives are near the same now. He accually has to "work me up now" ... but at least I can concentrate on other things -- ha ha .

I think if you was feeling it as severe as me, you'd probably welcome it to calm some! .... I was undressing every man I seen out in public too, wanted to watch porn all day. I know this sounds AWFUL but in that experience, I can surely see why men are drawn to it, if my husband was against it back then, I would have knocked his head off, I probably would have even lied and watched it anyway. The allure was like a powerful magnet to steel... He accually got quite the charge out of it all , so long as I brought it all back to him , he was happy, I even joked I could take on 3 men during that time, he wasn't offended, he understood I was just expressing HOW I was feeling. I even posted on a sex addiction board about it ... ha ha .... 

Really kinda :rofl: looking back at all of this! 

I've read others women's stories, this can last for years & years so don't worry, like me again, I will never be the same, love & cherish our sex life -still want it near every day --even if yours calms, you will Never be the same either... WIsh they made a PILL for this - so women can take it in their younger years and understand how exciting it is !!!


----------



## Enchantment

Nope. 

Never had any discernible changes until the last few years, and with perimenopause now it's simply month by month to see what each one brings - some are great, some are awful.

So, either all the good stuff y'all are talking about has passed me by, or it's yet to be.


----------



## RClawson

Those of you ladies with the off the charts sex drive need to get together with a doctor, isolate this hormone, distribute it and save the world! I will be bringing my wife in for a shot!

She is 49 and she did not get that hormone.


----------



## bellamaxjoy

I am you!!! Oh lorry, it is CONSTANTLY on my mind,wet all the time, can't. Concentrate, my hubs drive at 52 is lower now, I so wish we could have gotten it together!



SimplyAmorous said:


> You know my story. Every now & then a woman comes here & she sounds just like I was for a time. How did I handle it -fight with my husband sometimes when I wanted more. There wouldn't have been any fights if he could have done me 3 times a day. Ha ha
> 
> He knew everytime I got pi**y what I wanted. He tried his darnest. I added to the issue by questioning if he desired me cause he couldn't keep up! That was the hardest for me.
> 
> I wasn't as good as you, I was a bit pushy, got aggressive even , but he didn't mind (I'm really not lying either) I learned through all of this he always LOVED me coming on to him and he likes the aggressiveness, makes hiim feel feircely desired -this may get old for some men, but not mine! He ate that up -which sure helped me feel better, cause I was naturally this way -during this time. I could relate to all those men who get frutrated & mad over "wanting it NOW"... that hormonal urgency.
> 
> It was during this time I bought myself my 1st Vibrator (didn't care for it at all) and dildo but my husband told me he only wanted me to use him. Which I loved hearing & felt the same.
> 
> I felt exactly the same, thinking to myself, how in the world do those young boys in high school get any school work done ! ... My mind was seriously hi-jacked, I remember everything else seemed to become boring .... all I could think about was SEX SEX SEX, I started buying books, lingerie, flirting like mad.
> 
> One day we was having a friend come later, I was thinking...If I don't get some sex in before he gets here... I am going to be pushing him to leave.... so I can go rape my husband.... so when husband walked through that door, I grabbed him, took him up in the bathroom, stripped him, gave him a BJ & got my "Fix" in right there....now I wouldn't be so antsy to push our friend out the door. This was all kinda new to my husband and he was like ....WOOOWWWW.
> 
> That was alot of fun, I don't feel like that now --wish I did !!
> 
> I also had an abundance of energy, felt on top of the world-not a single ache or pain, I hardly needed to sleep, wet 24/7, my underarms needed clinical strength deoderant , even my temperature was hotter. It was clearly a Testosterone jump of some sort... throw a little dopamine in there & it is the hormonal mix for an addiction...MY Husband became my addiction!! Ha ha
> 
> Crazy ride - Loved it - will never forget it -lasted 8 months long...2 yrs ago. Now I am back to normal, but I'll never be the same, and it has all been for the "good".


----------



## isla~mama

I've been stuck in my prime since a teen... and I'd love to get out of it since I have no outlet. Nothing put a dent in my sex drive, not pregnancy, birth, breastfeeding. The only time it went down somewhat was when I was very ill. Is there an anti-prime pill I can take????


----------



## FirstYearDown

I hit my peak at 24. 

Still have a high drive and when I do not get enough sex, I start having dirty dreams about ugly people.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

RClawson said:


> Those of you ladies with the off the charts sex drive need to get together with a doctor, isolate this hormone, distribute it and save the world! I will be bringing my wife in for a shot!
> 
> She is 49 and she did not get that hormone.


LMAO!

I think it's safe to say that she past her prime? I'm in my late 30's and it hit me very hard just in one day. Like a switch turning me on. It's all I think about all day. It's difficult to be satisified with one session a day. Especially now that I have to take it easy due to a health issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

SimplyAmorous said:


> Let me correct this a little... when I say 8 months, I mean I was near addicted, I mean I would get MAD if I didn't get at least one sex episode in the day and push for more I was soooo antsy about it.. I remember lying there at night just watching the clock AFTER we had sex , just for morning so I could JUMP him again. I am sure you aren't THIS bad !! Ha ha
> 
> It was probably a blessing this settled down for me... I was on some kind of SEX high, that is when I called it a "fix" , I even cared more about his LUST over his LOVE, I knew that was rather twisted, but I can't lie, that is how I "felt" during that time.
> 
> I started taking some statins at around the 8th month period, and I noticed I started needing forplay again (coincidence or not ??) ... that was THE change... for those 8 months, I did not need a DROP of forplay... but after that was up, I still wanted alot of sex .....in fact we kept the exact same pace for the last 3 yrs-even though now I need as much forplay as he does.... our drives are near the same now. He accually has to "work me up now" ... but at least I can concentrate on other things -- ha ha .
> 
> I think if you was feeling it as severe as me, you'd probably welcome it to calm some! .... I was undressing every man I seen out in public too, wanted to watch porn all day. I know this sounds AWFUL but in that experience, I can surely see why men are drawn to it, if my husband was against it back then, I would have knocked his head off, I probably would have even lied and watched it anyway. The allure was like a powerful magnet to steel... He accually got quite the charge out of it all , so long as I brought it all back to him , he was happy, I even joked I could take on 3 men during that time, he wasn't offended, he understood I was just expressing HOW I was feeling. I even posted on a sex addiction board about it ... ha ha ....
> 
> Really kinda :rofl: looking back at all of this!
> 
> I've read others women's stories, this can last for years & years so don't worry, like me again, I will never be the same, love & cherish our sex life -still want it near every day --even if yours calms, you will Never be the same either... WIsh they made a PILL for this - so women can take it in their younger years and understand how exciting it is !!!


LMAO.. One session a day isn't satisfying me. I'd love to have 2 or 3 more rounds once we are done. Hubby is only good for one round, but I can get it most days, luckily! Even when I'm feeling my worst, I want him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> LMAO.. One session a day isn't satisfying me. I'd love to have 2 or 3 more rounds once we are done. Hubby is only good for one round, but I can get it most days, luckily! Even when I'm feeling my worst, I want him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 It's a nice feeling isn't it??:smthumbup:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

FirstYearDown said:


> I hit my peak at 24.
> 
> Still have a high drive and when I do not get enough sex, I start having dirty dreams about ugly people.


My sex dreams are only of my husband. How weird is that? Lately they are quite frequent too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Mrs. T said:


> It's a nice feeling isn't it??:smthumbup:


Yes, but I keep on wanting more!!! lol

My hubby is really happy about my increased drive too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HaHa

It’s the same way for me! Hubby is loving it and I just cant get enough of him. He told me the other day every time he turned around I was taking his pants off and that is just going to start wearing sweat pants for easier access…lol..:rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T

HaHa said:


> It’s the same way for me! Hubby is loving it and I just cant get enough of him. He told me the other day every time he turned around I was taking his pants off and that is just going to start wearing sweat pants for easier access…lol..:rofl:


LOL...what an idea!! I think I know what I'm getting hubby for Valentines day...sweat pants!!


----------



## Freak On a Leash

I'm 48. I'm horny as hell and I have a husband who could care less about sex. Go figure. 

Thank goodness for sex toys. I have to add some more to my collection. 

I had a check up and my doctor said I'm nowhere near menopause. She said I have the sex drive of someone in their 30s. Yay me! :smthumbup:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Freak On a Leash said:


> I'm 48. I'm horny as hell and I have a husband who could care less about sex. Go figure.
> 
> Thank goodness for sex toys. I have to add some more to my collection.
> 
> I had a check up and my doctor said I'm nowhere near menopause. She said I have the sex drive of someone in their 30s. Yay me! :smthumbup:


Yay! I hope this lasts a long time for me as well! Sorry about your husband not reciprocating. My hubby is 45 and has a pretty high sex drive, I'm very lucky that way. My mother went through early menopause(40), which I pray I do not. I'm in my upper 30's and that wouldn't leave me much time.

We use rechargeable batteries for everything, including our toys. Some of the toys use a lot of the battery quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## metalb

Yeppers. I am 44. Had a partial hysterectomy and lost a bunch of weight. I've never felt so sexually alive in all of my life. All I want to do is have sex. Just not with my husband which is bit of a problem to say the least.


----------



## KJ5000

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I think it's safe to say that she past her prime? I'm in my late 30's and it hit me very hard just in one day. Like a switch turning me on. It's all I think about all day. It's difficult to be satisified with one session a day. Especially now that I have to take it easy due to a health issue.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the exact age it happened to my wife. We went from 3-4 times a week to 6- 7 times a week and stayed there for ten years. And "no foreplay please, just get to it" says the Mrs. : >]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

